# About pigeon baby leg swollen



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Here below picture pigeon baby leg swollen and it happens when those baby are 15-20days of age. Please advise the treatment if anyone knows. Thanks.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, it’s looks like maybe he hurt himself, Treatment. Fractured bones in birds *heal faster than in humans* or other animals. Usually a stiff splint, which totally immobilizes the broken bone, is the only treatment needed.
Good Luck


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank You very much. But it happens several pair of baby. Someone advise me that, it's a symptom of parathyroid carrier parents baby. Really is it ? I'm afraid.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, I never heard of that but were your birds vaccinated?


----------



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi Julhas,

Swollen Joints on Legs and Wings are usually indication of Salmonella disease in pigeons. Disinfect your loft and use Apple Cider Vinegar for 3-5 days in birds water. I have write an article on Salmonella Disease in Pigeons and Prevention do Check. Dead Squabs in Egg shells are also a huge indication towards this disease. I hope you will consider my advice. Thanks


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Thank You very much to advise. Offcourse I'll use it. Will also write to you my understanding after reading Your topics. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Dear Omer,
I red your article carefully and found some solution but where I found "*chloramphenicol-N" ? I think it's not available in Bangladesh. 
Thanks.*


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello, I never heard of that but were your birds vaccinated?


Hi, are You talking about "salmonella" vaccine? If yes, then I'm sorry to say that it's not available(salmonella vaccine) in my country.
Thanks.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

No, I was talking about paratyphoid?


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

No, there's no parathyroid vaccine available in our country.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you have a vet?
*Treatments for Paratyphoid.*
Most birds seem to respond to the Fluroquinalone Antibiotics , the most commonly used one is 
Enrofloxacin - there are many forms and generics the typical dose to use is 15 mg per Kilogram given twice a day, it works out to about 1/4 of a ml or 0.25 ml per individual bird twice daily of the formula we keep.
"Sulfa" antibiotics containing Sulfadimidine and trimethoprim as an example that can be used in the water.
Amoxicillin and clavulonic acid dosed at about 100 mg/ kg two or even occasionally three times a day for valuable fliers
Cleaning of the loft - and spraying a disinfectant. 
Improving nutrition and possibly added warmth may help recovery.
It is reasonable to have a large warm hospital cage for recouperation of individual; sick birds.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Some symptoms of Paratyphoid and Salmonella *Swelling of the tibiotarsal tarsometatarsal joint and wing, causing lameness and inability to fly.*

Hope This helps, Let me know how its going?

Good Luck


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> Do you have a vet?
> *Treatments for Paratyphoid.*
> Most birds seem to respond to the Fluroquinalone Antibiotics , the most commonly used one is
> Enrofloxacin - there are many forms and generics the typical dose to use is 15 mg per Kilogram given twice a day, it works out to about 1/4 of a ml or 0.25 ml per individual bird twice daily of the formula we keep.
> ...


*Enrofloxacin / Baytril* is usually prescribed for treating Salmonella.


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> Do you have a vet?
> *Treatments for Paratyphoid.*
> Most birds seem to respond to the Fluroquinalone Antibiotics , the most commonly used one is
> Enrofloxacin - there are many forms and generics the typical dose to use is 15 mg per Kilogram given twice a day, it works out to about 1/4 of a ml or 0.25 ml per individual bird twice daily of the formula we keep.
> ...


Than You very much. I would like to follow.


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> *Enrofloxacin / Baytril* is usually prescribed for treating Salmonella.


Thanks to advise. I'm using "Florfenicole" as an antibiotic. After getting advise from You, I went to a vet doctor and He advised to use "Florfenicole" and "chlortetracycline HCI BP" together. Will it be helpful?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, make sure you give the correct doses according to the doctors instructions.
It should help, most importantly is to isolate the sick birds from any healthy ones, because its highly contagious.

keep me posted,

Good Luck


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks to your continuous conversation. My doctor advise to give them medicine with five consecutive days and with Toxinil Plus. Is it enough or You've any recommend? If any, pls. advise.
You'll be strange to know that there's not enough pigeon/birds medication here in our country & also not enough medicine are available. This is the obstacle to Pigeon keeping. In this situation, we've to follow experts like you. 

Have a nice time😊


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Great, I am very happy I could help, let’s go with the doctor’s recommendation, and keep me posted if you have any other issues.

later,


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Julhas Sarker said:


> Thanks to your continuous conversation. My doctor advise to give them medicine with five consecutive days and with Toxinil Plus. Is it enough or You've any recommend? If any, pls. advise.
> You'll be strange to know that there's not enough pigeon/birds medication here in our country & also not enough medicine are available. This is the obstacle to Pigeon keeping. In this situation, we've to follow experts like you.
> 
> Have a nice time😊


Human meds can also be used for pigeons. I've used metronidazole, Betamox (500 mg amoxycillin) and fluconazole in the past. All of these in the tablet/capsule form. Ciprofloxacin is the same as enrofloxacin. So maybe you will be able to get from a pharmacy in your country if needs to.


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Human meds can also be used for pigeons. I've used metronidazole, Betamox (500 mg amoxycillin) and fluconazole in the past. All of these in the tablet/capsule form. Ciprofloxacin is the same as enrofloxacin. So maybe you will be able to get from a pharmacy in your country if needs to.


Hi Marina,
Thanking You to advise.
Would You like advise also, for which disease I'll use those medicine?


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes, make sure you give the correct doses according to the doctors instructions.
> It should help, most importantly is to isolate the sick birds from any healthy ones, because its highly contagious.
> 
> keep me posted,
> ...


Hello Mercedes,
One point, I forget to advert you.
You're saying about "correct doses", my doctor advise to use "Florfenicole" And Toxinil Plus each 1ml/L and also "chlortetracycline HCI BP" powder 1Gram/L of drinking water. Will it be better?
My birds seems to getting well by applying those dose. But I want to escape and or finish this diseases from my loft forever. Pls advise.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, if your bird is getting better, continue to apply the same doses you are using.

That is good news, I’m glad to hear you are seeing some improvement.

keep me posted


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Julhas Sarker said:


> Hi Marina,
> Thanking You to advise.
> Would You like advise also, for which disease I'll use those medicine?


Metronidazole can be used for canker. 10 mg per 100 gr birdweight once a day for 7 to 10 days (sometimes longer).
Betamox (amoxycillin) helps for bacterial infections and also infections due to injuries caused by predators. 12 mg per 100 gr birdweight twice a day for 7 to 10 days. Sometimes longer. I once had to treat a pigeon for 21 days to get rid off an infection.
Fluconazole is for yeast infections. 1 mg per 100 gr birdweight once a day for 10 days. Nystatin can also be used for yeast. This is a yellow liquid that needs to be given twice a day on an empty crop. Dosage 30 000 units per 100 gr birdweight. So normally, 0.3 ml per 100 gr birdweight.

The tablets one needs to crush and split carefully into the correct dosages. There are a lot of info online reg the symptoms. So will be good to do some reading up and get familiar with the symptoms. 

Some meds can be used together. Metro can be used with amoxy. Fluconazole either with metro or amoxy, but not all 3 together. Nystatin is very safe, does not get absorbed into the body but kills yeast on contact. So can be used with metro and amoxy.


----------



## Kiernan.Davida (Jun 18, 2021)

No vaccine in any country. Chlorampinicol is only available topically. It looks like a fracture of the leg to me, not involving the joint. I am a do


Julhas Sarker said:


> Hi, are You talking about "salmonella" vaccine? If yes, then I'm sorry to say that it's not available(salmonella vaccine) in my country.
> Thanks.


i am a doctor, not a vet. Chloramphenicol is only found topically, all over the world. Use fusidic acid if you can’t get it. There is no vaccine against salmonella. Yes, parathyroid disease that is hereditary could do this and if so they will fracture more as time goes on. You would have to discuss this with a vet re treatment and prevention. Check they can’t fall or catch their legs in something you haven’t noticed. I am concerned about nerve damage in the photo from that picture, the foot looks so. Hope they don’t get a permanent inability to use the foot. Splint it, leave the foot out of the splint and try to keep them fairly confined for five days to a week.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

How is he doing? Please give us an update of his condition.


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Rockin Roller said:


> My phone battery went flat in my original reply.apologies.


Thank you very much to advise. Or any other vitamin/minerals/supplements should I use?


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

mercedes15 said:


> How is he doing? Please give us an update of his condition.


Hello Mercedes, it's doing nice. My baby can walk and getting well clearly. But swollen on leg doesn't remove but not a barrier to walk. I apply discussed antibiotic medicine as adverted dose and multivitamin/ minerals once a week. Also applied vitamin "b-complex" and "D" daily for a week. Now it can take food and respond to it's parents/me😋.

Thank You to your friendly cooperation. And thanks to all who would like to helpful to me to advise.


Rockin Roller said:


> I had a pigeon with the same issue,
> Apple cider vinegar 5ml to 1litre of water .
> Once a week.
> Calcium grit and mineral grit always available.
> ...


Thank you very much.
Should I use ACV mother? I mean mother vinegar.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello Julhas,

I‘m glad to he‘s improving, You’ve done a lot, just keep on going with present coarse of meds and vitamins and he should continue to improve, 
when leg heals more the swelling should go down.

Great job.

keep me posted.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Julhas Sarker said:


> Hello Mercedes, it's doing nice. My baby can walk and getting well clearly. But swollen on leg doesn't remove but not a barrier to walk. I apply discussed antibiotic medicine as adverted dose and multivitamin/ minerals once a week. Also applied vitamin "b-complex" and "D" daily for a week. Now it can take food and respond to it's parents/me😋.
> 
> Thank You to your friendly cooperation. And thanks to all who would like to helpful to me to advise.
> 
> ...





Rockin Roller said:


> I had a pigeon with the same issue,
> Apple cider vinegar 5ml to 1litre of water .
> Once a week.
> Calcium grit and mineral grit always available.
> ...


Hello, Julhas, 
Yes, you should include all of Rockin Rollers Recommendations  
Keep me posted


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Should I use ACV mother? I mean mother vinegar.
[/QUOTE]

Yes, you need to use the unfiltered brand. The one with the "mother".


----------



## Julhas Sarker (Nov 25, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Should I use ACV mother? I mean mother vinegar.


Yes, you need to use the unfiltered brand. The one with the "mother".
[/QUOTE]

Than You,
I would like to use it.

Have a wonderful time.


----------

